# What would you do? Scenario - Drifter / Homeless in the neighborhood



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Here is a real life scenario we are looking at in my neighborhood right now.

There is a social media site called Nextdoor (dot com if you want to check it out). It is a place for you to interact with your neighbors in your immediate subdivision and the neighboring subdivisions. And you get to learn a lot about your neighbors in the process. Namely, I've learned that 90% of them are stupid or bat-guano crazy.

Example - we are a rural neighborhood in North Phoenix. It isn't uncommon to see javelina, rattlesnakes, coyotes, bobcats, and about every 12 years a mountain lion wanders into the neighborhood. Every time some soccer mom comes upon some wildlife they post up on this site that they were startled and chased by <<insert wildlife>>. Then the fervor begins. Half the neighborhood wants pitchforks and torches and the other half says it is all "our" fault for encroaching on their natural habitat - we should buldoze our homes and give the land back to the coyotes and snakes. Very few voices of reason that use facts and information to separate the rumors from the reality. There are a few, but not many.

==========================================

Our latest situation is a homeless guy. Here are the facts:
1. He's homeless but lives in a van - a camo van with giant long horn bull horns on the front.
2. He has a concealed carry permit
3. He parks the van way off the road near some open desert or behind the grocery store in the local shopping center

Here is the rumor:
A. He attempted to lure on or multiple children into his van with the line "come look at my puppy." Yet no police report was filed, no parent's have come forward and no one knows these mysterious kids that claim this happened to them.

What has transpired:
Neighbors - multiple, have called the police on him for loitering, camping, etc and tried to get the police to investigate the claims of child abduction. Since no one reported the alleged attempted abduction, police only consider that hearsay and refuse to investigate it, but they have been out to talk to him and check him out several times. One neighbor apparently works with a relative of this guy and the relative assures us he's a good guy just going through a rough spell and will be back on his feet soon.

Proposed actions from the neighbors:
1. Set his van on fire with him in it and be done with the issue.
2. Give him food and shelter and see if he wants to go to a yoga class before snagging some gluten free all vegetarian non-gmo seaweed smoothies.

I don't want to taint your responses with what I think should be done or how I would handle it. I want to see what you think. Right now he's parked in an area by open desert and a high power transmission line that kids use as a shortcut to walk or ride their bikes to school.

Questions I have for you:
Is he a risk?
Do you think the claims of attempted abduction are real?
Does he have rights as an American citizen to be homeless and park around in various places as long as he doesn't break the law?
What would you do if this was your neighborhood?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I would encourage the fella to move on. Continue to harass the guy until he gets the point and moves onto a less hostile area.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I would take him a list of homeless shelters and food banks and tell him that some of the neighbors are "bat-guano crazy". Because of this it would probably be in his best interest to move on because of the fact they are threatening to do something to him or his van. If you approach it from a friendly, looking out for him perspective he might be more receptive to moving on. If that doesn't work then keep calling the police, he will eventually move on.

He is an unknown and IMO could be a danger hungry, depressed and hopeless people do strange things.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Camo van with bull horns?! Sounds like a sweet van. He will probably move on of his own accord but I would keep an eye on him and tell the kids to stay away. I wouldn't burn him out yet.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I would ask him what kind of gun he carries. Honestly. Conversation is a great fear killer.

P.S. I'm going to check out Nextdoor.com. Sounds interesting.


----------



## RUSH25 (Nov 20, 2015)

Proposed actions from the neighbors:
1. Set his van on fire with him in it and be done with the issue.

:armata_PDT_36:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hard to act on unsupported accusations. Why is the relative not helping? What are the vagrancy laws? How long has he been there? Is there a more appropriate place like a shelter? Once this becomes imbedded, it will likely attract others that are in similar situations. I would explore every legal avenue to resolve this possible.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I might monitor nextdoor.com but no way in hell would I post a thing there.

Concerning the problem child, ask relative if he has any skills, if so find him a job and "problem" might go away on it's own. If junior does not want to work then you do have a problem.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Well, since he is an American citizen and has every right to conceal carry even when down and out... I dont see a problem with the guy. If someone has talked to his family and they say he is a good guy, just had some bad luck.. I think I would talk to him to see how he is before passing judgment on the poor guy. I have almost been in his position before and believe me... It sucks!

If I get a creepy feeling about him when talking to him then I would watch him very closely.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

First;
GET ME A PICTURE OF THE VAN, THAT SOUNDS AWESOME!

B;
Something similar like this happened in my neighborhood when I was about 10 years old. But it was a dude in a logging truck who just parked his truck on the end of our street. Who knows what happened to him but he was living in his logging truck and the rumors started to fly.

So after about a week, my buddy was getting dropped off after a weekend of visiting his divorced Dad (who was a bad ass dude but he was friendly). Anyway, his Dad, Mr H, called me "Lanky". I was hanging around tossing a football around waiting on my buddy to get back home and his Dad called me over and said, "Lanky, whose truck is that?"

"Not mine", I said. (Genius response but stay with me) 

"No shit" or "what a dumbass"...I couldn't tell exactly what he said then he asked if the truck had been there a while. By this time, Mrs H had come out the door and explained to her ex that this truck had been sitting there for a week with some dude living out of it and scaring the kids.

So Mr H walks inside and makes a few phone calls, then walks back out and asks me if my Dad was home. It was Sunday so most Dad's were home drinking beer watching football so Mr H proceeded to get 4 or 5 neighbor Dads and pulls a rifle out of his truck. By this time the Sheriff done pulled up and Mr H walks over to the Sheriff. 

I don't know exactly Mr H's relationship with the Sheriff but evidently Mr H must have caught the Sheriff screwing a goat because the Sheriff shakes his head a few times and then drives around to the logging truck and Mr H and the posse of drunk suburban football watching Dads walk over and bang on the logging truck. Dude gets out, Mr H says a few things, the Sheriff hits the lights and dude gets back in the logging truck and drives off followed by the Sheriff.

Mr H, thanks the rest of the Dad's and they all go back to drinking beer and watching football. He hugged his son, looked at me and said, "see ya later, Lanky, try not to be so goofy" or something like that and drove off.

We never saw the log truck again.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> I might monitor nextdoor.com but no way in hell would I post a thing there.
> 
> Concerning the problem child, ask relative if he has any skills, if so find him a job and "problem" might go away on it's own. If junior does not want to work then you do have a problem.


He must have SOME money or he wouldn't be able to survive. Social Security, Disabled Vet, Inheritance (Yes there are homeless who have serious money). I don't see any proof here except unverified conjecture because the guy doesn't fit into the neighborhood narrative.

The situation is not occurring in a SHTF scenario, or the police wouldn't be answering their phones. They'd be taking care of their own families. The vehicles are still running, the phones work, and power has not been interrupted. What right does anyone have to "move" this guy on without any evidence of nefarious intent or criminal activity?

SHTF.....Different story, but not this as described. Leave the dude alone until you have some proof. You can still tell your kids to avoid him.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Obviously he has no criminal background.
The fears of the complainants are based on nothing but their own prejudices, he is out of their norm or social circle. 
If the guy is doing nothing illegal, it is no business of anyone else what he does.
Rumors do not make a legal criminal case, how disgusting that their own insecurities are leading them to intent do harm to another with no reason.
LEAVE THE GUY ALONE!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Everybody is a RISK... remember -like boxing protect yourself at all times

Do you think the claims of attempted abduction are real? Who knows - if somebody knew something and did not report it to the police, they are worse then the offender

Does he have rights as an American citizen to be homeless and park around in various places as long as he doesn't break the law? YES... I was homeless for awhile and I sleep in parks and other areas

What would you do if this was your neighborhood? nothing unless he did something or tried to do to me or mine


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Most homeless folks are relatively harmless, but different than your typical person. You may want to approach him and offer some assistance? Maybe an offer to get him in touch with folks at the county or the VA if a veteran? Likely at best, he talks with you and you find out that it is a misunderstanding and overreaction. Likely at worst, he does not want to talk to you and shrugs off help, but you communicate your concern clearly.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

Just keep an eye on him talk to him and tell the kids to stay clear of him. I have found that most people like that are A. just having some issues in life, or B. up to no good. If its A he might be to proud to ask for help, maybe offering might get him into a better place. If its B. f*** burn it down...lol, no stay on him enough til he moves on. If something seems out of place then call the police. Keep doing that and he will get the hint.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If the guy has a legitimate concealed carry permit he's not a habitual criminal.
If the parents believed the attempted abduction story the guy would be gone since the parents would have raised hell.

I've dealt with this before but we knew nothing about the guy except that he in his van were living on the side of the road (basically no traffic on the road) next to a large piece of property we owned. After 2 days I drove up, got out of my vehicle and told him I owned the land and he needed to find somewhere else to camp. He was pleasant enough and was gone an hour later.

Another time it was a guy my age who lived in a abandoned falling down cabin in the woods close to my place. Over the years I got to know him and enjoy his occasional company. He was a low level bi-polar who didn't take meds and stayed at the cabin when he knew he "wasn't right". He had saved quite a bit from when he was younger and kept a budget of $700 a month to live on and he had lived at least 5 years that way before I met him. He was hit by a car 2 years ago while riding his bicycle with over $80,000 still in the bank.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Slippy said:


> First;
> GET ME A PICTURE OF THE VAN, THAT SOUNDS AWESOME!


Some how, I knew you'd ask!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I work with homeless veterans and I am telling you that someone or a couple should just go talk with him. Likely making a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd go introduce myself. Explain the situation. Tell him if he's a good neighbor I won't personally have a problem with him and then "suggest" if he does try to lure kids he will be hunted until found and then never found again. Big desert out there.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I would ask him what kind of gun he carries. Honestly. Conversation is a great fear killer.
> 
> P.S. I'm going to check out Nextdoor.com. Sounds interesting.


If you really want to know what your neighbors are up to, you can also check out "thedirt.com" seen some buddies and some of the "popular" girls from high school on there! Not that I'm a creeper, Just had to make sure I wasn't on there...


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I would simply keep a close eye on him and warn kids to stay away.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I would advise people to avoid the van, and be careful if they have kids... but it's (theoretically at least) a free country, the guy hasn't done anything so, yeah, I wouldn't do anything but be careful and watchful.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I'd go introduce myself. Explain the situation. Tell him if he's a good neighbor I won't personally have a problem with him and then "suggest" if he does try to lure kids he will be hunted until found and then never found again. Big desert out there.


Likely to be no misunderstandings that way.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> then "suggest" if he does try to lure kids he will be hunted until found and then never found again. Big desert out there.


Are you suggesting that a person should threaten him with murder??????????????? !!!! just to be clear???


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Are you suggesting that a person should threaten him with murder??????????????? !!!! just to be clear???


Nope, just a really long game of hide and seek! :joyous:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Likely to be no misunderstandings that way.


If it was me, I would understand that you just threaten me....

How would you think/feel/act if some stranger approached you and said "If we catch you messing with our kids we will killed you and drag your body in the desert!"


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Nope, just a really long game of hide and seek! :joyous:


think about it.... walk up to a person that you do not know and suggest that you think they might have to be killed for messing with kids...

I am guessing the average idiot at walmart is more dangerous then this guy


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Are you suggesting that a person should threaten him with murder??????????????? !!!! just to be clear???


I never threaten.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I never threaten.


I like you, I really do... but threatening an innocent man with violence based on hearsay of somebodies cousins friends next door neighbor... I would advise against that


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Well - I never expected this to go three pages in half a day. Reason I asked is because this skirts the topic of how do we handle an interloper. True right now we have the luxury of a fully functional police force because indeed the S has not HTF. However...

Here is my plan that I've been unsuccessful at getting any steam behind:

Legally he isn't breaking any laws. He moves his vehicle around to avoid loitering or camping charges. He hasn't been seen panhandling or instigating contact with anyone. With no witnesses or actual victims to the alleged "abduction" claim, I'm putting less and less weight on that every day. Some how he keeps gas in the van and food in his stomach - he's a lean wiry fella but not mal-nourished. My guess is he has a job or picks up a small government check or pension.

Neighbors FREAKED when they heard over the police scanner that he has a CCW. They said "our worst fears are confirmed! He has a GUN!" I've reminded them that any US citizen in AZ can have a gun without a permit and if I was sleeping in a van, I'd damn sure want one too. All the permit tells us is that he has no priors, not a felon, no domestic abuse, no back taxes or child support and a full set of prints on record. I also reminded the neighbors that MANY of the people in our Lilly white, milk-toast, quasi-affluent neighborhood can't pass this test so _calm-yo-titties_.

My approach is for one or two guys to knock on the van (maybe two more guys standing by). Be a friendly good neighbor like I would to anyone else. Give him a loaf of home made bread and see what he needs - not his story or why he's homeless, that's not my business. But basically a welfare check. Feel him out and see if we can help him out in the process. Many in the hood want him "deported" to a homeless shelter, but I've worked at those and if I had a van or camper, I'd live in that way before I went to a homeless shelter. Those places are like a zoo where all of the animals get to intermingle and there's no food and its on fire. Bad situation - very inhumane and I'm not sure they are better than nothing at all. I would like to help him find a job if he needs / wants one. I know the Forest Department needs people to drive out to remote areas and scrub park toilets - as you can imagine it isn't a popular job but you do get solitude and free pass at parks to spend the night.

I'm not sure if I want to tip my hand and let him know there is a coalition of soccer moms out to get him. It may stir up animosity and be a divisive point. Then depending on how the meet and greet goes and how the return trip with a bag of goodies goes, we will have a better picture of who he is. If he's a nice guy living life on his own terms, then I'll just keep my distance and a watchful eye. It he's like Private Pyle (at the end of basic in Full Metal Jacket), then I'll turn him over to the Brown Shirts that carry their kids around to soccer practice all day long and let them finish him off.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

GTGallop;388144 then I'll turn him over to the Brown Shirts that carry their kids around to soccer practice all day long and let them finish him off.[/QUOTE said:


> I enjoy a good turn of a phrase or thought... this was dandy... thanks for the visual


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

Just a quick note. Look up "Boondocking". Its a new lifestyle trend to get away from excess taxation, building codes and other nonsense gov't tyranny -- and is legal in most areas. If you feel compelled, go talk to the guy as you would talk to any of your other neighbors you've never met before. Different doesn't always equal bad, but usually that is people's first thought. "This guy isn't a slave to the 9-5 rate race, student loan, mortgage, football watching that the rest of us are? He must be a kid-toucher". The fact that the cops have visited him and he's not in jail should be telling enough.

True if you harass him enough he'll either move on, or your town will have a new building/zoning ordinance not allowing you to park your car on the street in front of your house for more than N hours. Who knows, you may soon be the proud owner of 12 new feet of grass to mow as your town shrinks the streets down to make parking more difficult to keep out the boondockers.

That's a cool van, but if he painted it gray with a white top, people would think it was a handi-capable van or a work van and drive right by. He's enjoying life and frankly as I look at my mortgage and property tax bill... I'm jealous of his true freedom. If the laws get too oppressive or the work dries up in your town, he can just move on to the next town. I'd have to suffer here until my house sold or was repo'd by the gov't and my credit destroyed.

http://www.supertopo.com/photos/25/94/380916_20831_L.jpg
http://www.supertopo.com/photos/26/7/382230_684_L.jpg


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Gimble said:


> Just a quick note. Look up "Boondocking". Its a new lifestyle trend to get away from excess taxation, building codes and other nonsense gov't tyranny -- and is legal in most areas. If you feel compelled, go talk to the guy as you would talk to any of your other neighbors you've never met before. Different doesn't always equal bad, but usually that is people's first thought. "This guy isn't a slave to the 9-5 rate race, student loan, mortgage, football watching that the rest of us are? He must be a kid-toucher". The fact that the cops have visited him and he's not in jail should be telling enough.
> 
> True if you harass him enough he'll either move on, or your town will have a new building/zoning ordinance not allowing you to park your car on the street in front of your house for more than N hours. Who knows, you may soon be the proud owner of 12 new feet of grass to mow as your town shrinks the streets down to make parking more difficult to keep out the boondockers.
> 
> ...


Well put.

I lived in a 69 Dodge Dart one semester in college. Parked near a stream and bathed in a cold but clear pure trout stream.


----------



## RUSH25 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I wouldn't feel comfortable knowing a random stranger was living out of their van in my neighborhood. Especially when he's made no effort to let the neighborhood know what's going on. I would suggest to hum that he move his rig to an rv park or campground. He's obviously making lots of folks nervous and disturbing the peace, even if he's doing nothing wrong.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Typically the process by police is to cite him for camping in city limits (unless he owns or rents the land he is parking on). It is only a ticket, but since the guy is soo broke he is living in a van he obviously cannot pay the ticket and it will eventually turn into an FTA warrant (failure to appear or contempt of court 13-2810). At this point the police can arrest him on their next FI (field interview.)

But this guy has a vehicle with valid registration, and a CCW (though he really does not need it in AZ anymore.) So he's not your usual homeless dood. In fact he sounds like an ordinary joe who is in a bind living out of doors (bums rarely have a CCW.)

So this is a little like the soccer moms going all pitchfork over a bobcat. There is nothing substantial on the guy, and I am dubious about the claims of trying to lure children in because I cannot imagine that having been allowed to pass. Cops are especially hard on peds, if there was any grounds to roust him they woulda fer sure. 

This is one of those WWJD situations.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

If he is not breaking any laws, and there are plenty of laws, then I'd leave the guy alone. I wouldn't say a word to him.

I'm not into policing the streets unless there's a definite problem. I had a dope dealer taken off the streets because he played his car stereo too loud late at night. From dark to 2am every 30 minutes he would " bump ' by. He would run the stop sign at the corner......boom ! Bye bye ! Cop sat right there with a backup deputy. He went to jail and posted bail, bought a new car and was back in business in about a week. I called again, they popped him. Revoked bond and he's in jail waiting on trial. 

All because he had to play his stereo loud. I wouldn't had known otherwise and wouldn't have noticed him.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

It does appear like he's boondocking. And I agree - nothing is more conspicuous than a camo van sitting next to an Elementary school. Let this thread be a great lesson to those guys a few weeks ago that wanted to paint their cars and trucks camo so when the world ends they can be incognito. You are very much NOT incognito until then, and people assume the worst.

He's probably a vet, probably goes back up to Northern AZ in the summer when that van would turn into a spam can down here in Phoenix, from all of the police calls and having the CCW, I'd think he has his stuff in order - maybe not my favorite neighbor, but probably not a bad guy. With our record heat lately (90's today I think), I'll bet he moves on.

Good discussion - thank you to all who participated!


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Sounds like someone I woulndt want anywhere near my children, run him out of the neighborhood. Better safe then sorry!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Tell him you will give him twenty bucks to go elsewhere. Has worked in the past for me..and I was not even the one nagging about it. Me and the guy with the cow horns have met before. I know how he works.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

LEAVE HIM THE F*** ALONE. As long as he isn't bothering/hurting/abducting anyone, damaging property, peeing on the mailbox, ect, leave the man be. If you so feel inclined, bring him a smoke brisket and a case of beer.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Arklatex said:


> I wouldn't feel comfortable knowing a random stranger was living out of their van in my neighborhood. Especially when he's made no effort to let the neighborhood know what's going on. I would suggest to hum that he move his rig to an rv park or campground. He's obviously making lots of folks nervous and disturbing the peace, even if he's doing nothing wrong.


You obviously have not spent any time in an RV park or Campground. They are almost as expensive as staying in a motel.

The guy has a CCW. He's trained. I wonder how fast the opinions would change when this guy saves someone being raped, or a child being abducted by killing the perp. There are countless stories of "homeless" folks rising up and doing just that around the country.

Some of the attitudes here regarding this situation stereotype anyone who can't afford to currently live in a house or apartment as less than human.

All of us are a couple of paychecks, or some other situation that would put us in our cars, living on the street. Put yourself in this guy's shoes for a moment. 
I don't normally admit to this, but I lived in a VW Camper for seven months years ago, with no other option. Didn't have the means to pay for campgrounds or RV parks. Barely enough to buy meals, and showering in a college gym where I had previously attended, and still had an ID, though expired and no one checked closely. It wasn't fun, and you live day to day wondering if you'll be harassed by cops or others. I pulled myself out with a lot of effort, but wouldn't have been able to if the actions advocated by some on this thread had been taken against me. If I had done something bad, then yes...bust me and throw me to the wolves, but it's time that folks realize that the economy is in the toilet, and there are tens of thousands of law abiding citizens that have been thrown to the streets. It isn't enough to say "Gosh, that's terrible, I hope they find a place to feel safe...just not in my neighborhood".

Many of those who have been thrust into the situation will pull out and recover. I did, and my family now is now in the top 5% of household incomes nationally. Not through privilege, but through determination....just like many who now find themselves on the street. I have BEEN homeless. I have LIVED in a vehicle. Every one of you could end up in the same situation for any number of reasons. Suggest that you think your opinions through with an eye to what could happen to you.

Here endeth my rant!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> Every one of you could end up in the same situation for any number of reasons. Suggest that you think your opinions through with an eye to what could happen to you.


Karma is a bitch. Some of you are cold heartless POS. The guy is minding his own business and not hurting anyone.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> Some how, I knew you'd ask!
> 
> View attachment 14931
> 
> ...


Cool van!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

White privilege!:stick:



SittingElf said:


> You obviously have not spent any time in an RV park or Campground. They are almost as expensive as staying in a motel.
> 
> The guy has a CCW. He's trained. I wonder how fast the opinions would change when this guy saves someone being raped, or a child being abducted by killing the perp. There are countless stories of "homeless" folks rising up and doing just that around the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Tell 'em Material General! :stick:

(Bunch of cold heartless POS's) :smug:



MaterielGeneral said:


> Karma is a bitch. Some of you are cold heartless POS. The guy is minding his own business and not hurting anyone.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Maybe it is just me, but I like to be direct with others about concerns before jumping to conclusions. I wrongly labeled people in the past and try to avoid that in the present.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I cant help but wonder how he is surviving. How is he getting money for gas food and water. Where doe he bath? I am truly curious. 

I know there are food banks but there are no gas banks. 

This guy is surviving his own personal shtf. I want to know how he is getting on, there are things to be learnt here. 

I will add if he is not harming anyone. If he is he deserves the same punishment as anyone who breaks the same laws.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I cant help but wonder how he is surviving. How is he getting money for gas food and water. Where doe he bath? I am truly curious.
> 
> I know there are food banks but there are no gas banks.
> 
> ...


If he has some source of income and knows where to go for the basics, then living fairly well is easy. Now transplant the man to MN in the winter and things get more difficult, but not undoable. I fairly regularly see veterans who live outside year round in tents and other structures and get by.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Y'all better watch out the PPCVWLHT Society will be up yo ass so quick it'll make your head spin.

(Pedophile Perverts in Camo Van's With Long-Horn Trim Society)


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> If he has some source of income and knows where to go for the basics, then living fairly well is easy. Now transplant the man to MN in the winter and things get more difficult, but not undoable. I fairly regularly see veterans who live outside year round in tents and other structures and get by.


As an aside it is disgusting that vets in any country for any war are forced into living that way. For all they gave and lost to be treated in such a fashion is a disgusting revelation about how much a country really cares for its own.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> As an aside it is disgusting that vets in any country for any war are forced into living that way. For all they gave and lost to be treated in such a fashion is a disgusting revelation about how much a country really cares for its own.


While I agree, a good number either choose to be homeless or can not get with the program long enough to get housed, such as not being able to put the cork in the bottle and get working/an income.

The typical homeless veteran is not a combat veteran, around the age of 50, drug and alcohol problems, legal problems, poor to non-existent work history and not generally very motivated to change things.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> While I agree, a good number either choose to be homeless or can not get with the program long enough to get housed, such as not being able to put the cork in the bottle and get working/an income.
> 
> The typical homeless veteran is not a combat veteran, around the age of 50, drug and alcohol problems, legal problems, poor to non-existent work history and not generally very motivated to change things.


You are speaking of US veterans?

I dont know any personally but i know a couple Canucks and a couple overseas right now.

The turd in charge pulled our planes out but is sending more boots. I think hes an idiot. He should of sent more planes and more boots.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> You are speaking of US veterans?
> 
> I dont know any personally but i know a couple Canucks and a couple overseas right now.
> 
> The turd in charge pulled our planes out but is sending more boots. I think hes an idiot. He should of sent more planes and more boots.


Yes U.S. veterans.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Speak with him.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have been homeless and living in a car, and if anyone had tried to set it on fire, I would have shot him dead. I had a Colt MIV .45 with me, from the days where I was not homeless.
War gaming is fine, thinking about it and playing thing out are too, but you better not approach someone like that, casually and lightly.

The better approach would be, to offer the guy a cheeseburger and Coke, or some coffee and donuts. That is what I would do.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

People freak out over nothing, I got an invite to our "Neighborhood watch Facebook Group" and well its hilarious and scary at the same time. People get all worked up about a black guy wearing a hoodie walking down the street or a snow storm coming where the street dept will have the main roads cleared in a day. God help us if something really bad happens because its going to be a mess.


To the OP, the course of action you suggest is appropriate if you feel compelled to take any course of action. I probably would just mind my own business and ignore him unless he became my business but if you feel the need to converse with him and check on him then by all means.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> You obviously have not spent any time in an RV park or Campground. They are almost as expensive as staying in a motel.
> 
> The guy has a CCW. He's trained. I wonder how fast the opinions would change when this guy saves someone being raped, or a child being abducted by killing the perp. There are countless stories of "homeless" folks rising up and doing just that around the country.
> 
> ...


I can't speak for Arizona but most of the parks in my area offer free primitive camping. There are 3 campgrounds in my county to do this and I've stayed at them many times. You can stay at them 14 days at a time and then move to the next. Rinse and repeat. They even have restrooms. They do charge folks to hook up RVs to utilities starting at 22 bucks a day. Maybe it's different elsewhere. But I believe the guy could find a better place than a suburban subdivision to call home. Especially since there are folks out there ready to go pitchfork and torches on him.

As to your experience, where did you park your camper? And I understand that folks go through hard times. I've been there, too. It's what got me started on prepping in the first place. I got laid off and lived out of my truck for a month until I could get enough saved working minimum wage to move on up. Stayed at the lake and it sucked.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> Here is a real life scenario we are looking at in my neighborhood right now.
> 
> There is a social media site called Nextdoor (dot com if you want to check it out). It is a place for you to interact with your neighbors in your immediate subdivision and the neighboring subdivisions. And you get to learn a lot about your neighbors in the process. Namely, I've learned that 90% of them are stupid or bat-guano crazy.
> 
> ...


Well I had a similar sort of thing happen here about five months back.

I was ready to go to Arkansas for a snow goose hunt probably three or four days early. Had my gear and ATV packed up on the trailer waiting for departure. First I had my sister tell me she saw some dudes in an old beat up pickup eyeballing my rides around 2am. Then it was a neighbor that asked me about a beat up 91 ford f-150 and asked it it was any of my friends. I was like nope, they don't come a knocking after nine.

So I kept an eye out. I am a night owl so I was working in the room that connects to the garage and I heard this gurgle like an old engine with a bad header outside. THEN I HEAR SOMETHING METALLIC CRASH. Sounds like a chain or something. I grab a sidearm, go out to the cul de sac and what do I see?

Two unkempt very obviously high on meth little ******** from some placed called Pickens County by the plates. They are talking, they don't see me walking up, the bed is filled with scrap, cans, copper line, wire and the like. Passenger is mucking with a trailer hitch with some kind of latch on it he couldn't grasp in his stimulant induced clammy sweat. I walk up to the driver's side window. I sit there for maybe two minutes listening to them talk as best I can hear and they I mean to tell you they were wholly oblivious. I tap on the window with the XD40.

SMILES ALL AROUND! Big ear-to-ear brown smiles with nice big cavities, involuntary I'm guessing (I'll never get why tweakers do that) Instead of 'WHOA WHOA SIR" I get a little wave, another smile and complete silence. After about another minute straight the passenger nudges driver. Driver rolls down window.

ME: (something to the effect of, like a kid might ask) What'cha doin?
DRIVER: OH we just- we're out gettn cans and lookin around and and
ME: That four wheeler is a little heavier than a can.

UTTER SILENCE.

ME: This is a private neighborhood, why don't you fellas go ahead and hit the road. Cops are on the way too.

Driver gives me a wave, another pair of big smiles, one ending right after the other. He puts it in drive and chugs off into the night never to be seen again. Dunno if the cops ever caught up with them, they probably did knowing this town.

I also had another instance where a tweaker approached when when I was selling 4 wheelers to ask about the metal pallet frames we kept out back. I could see this asshole was clearly high on meth so I ask what he's doing, he asks about the frames and I tell him if anything is messed with back here there's security cameras all over and that he WILL be arrested for it. He nods and wanders off. Just for good measure I park a double side by side trailer so close to the stack and the wall there's no getting to them.

Long story short guy was caught that night by the police trying to move the trailer and steal the frames. Silent alarm apparently.

DO take any bad instincts about the guy you have seriously. Best avenue I think since he carries is to get the cops involved and just say hey, we have these concerns about this fella could you check it out?

And then get them involved every day prior till he relocates. They ARE obliged to respond. Criminals however, are obliged to leave after a third straight day of police visits. If he is prowling or casing the joint get as much exposure on him by officials you can as fast as you can. No tweaker or snatcher I ever heard of will stay after that, his cover is blown.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is my take on the situation.

Do not believe rumours there are a lot of liars out there. However it is advisable to tell your children if you have any not to talk to strangers and if a stranger approaches you to leave immediately. If your kids arn't old enough to know better than to talk to strangers they shouldn't be unsupervised. It is horrible how bad parents are these days with leaving minors on their own unsupervised, absolutely horrible parenting.

NOW the important part.


1. If police arn't willing to put pressure or arrest/fine a homeless person, either your police force is the most humane I have ever seen or the guy is totally within his rights, and the police have nothing on him at all.


2. If the guy ain't breaking the law mind your own business. The most proactive step you should be taking is perhaps asking town council about zoning against camping in that area, but in fact camping in open desert doesn't sound bad if it is public land that is legal to camp on.


As for him being dangerous. Normally CCW permit holders have gone through background checks, while it is possible for an oddball to get one, I would suppose it is better than your average homeless person.

In fact the guy probably just needs a good paying job, so if you want to help him out, help him get a good paying job so he can afford a place to stay. Fact is, he is probably just fine in his van, people RV all the time, its not a hard life at all. 

While the child luring rumour is concerning, I would have to find the kids who said it first, if you are only hearing a rumour, could just be a liar, lots of people lie to manipulate people to get what they want. If they want this guy gone, then they could be starting that rumour to get rid of him. Lots of evil bastards in the world.

He probably enhances safety unless the child rumour is true, but you better collect evidence such as witness statements, hearsay is just that.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Update - Since posting here he has am-scray'd. Gone. Vamanose. Don't know why.

Many people in my Sub-D are retired cops, FBI, or other Gov folks with security clearance of one form or another. To be perfectly honest, I was surprised it took as long as it did for him to mosey. And just like any other neighborhood issues, this one was fixed and nobody saw anything or knows anything - poof. Nothing to see here, keep moving.

I hope he's OK and found greener pastures.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Has anyone thought to hire the guy for some odd jobs? He'd be cheap as a Mexican, but totally legit to work. Mebbe a good time to get that tree trimmed or those gutters cleaned.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Years ago there was a Vietnam vet who lived in a tent down by the river. We had went fishing with him a few times. He would say a man does not need much to survive. After they ran him off I was kinda sickened by the lack of tolerance.

Now on the other hand if there was any truth about him trying to abduct kids that would be a different story.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm sure he got tired of getting ****ed with for doing nothing other than not conforming to other's standards. Me, I would've stayed just to spite the fools.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

txmarine6531 said:


> I'm sure he got tired of getting ****ed with for doing nothing other than not conforming to other's standards. Me, I would've stayed just to spite the fools.


I agree with you. With our job losses in this country our homeless situation sucks.

here is a good video.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

if I was worried I would drive out there park about 100 yards in plain view of the guy and do an old fashioned obvious I'm here watching you stake out then when a kid passes buy see if he notices has a reaction or anything suspiciously obvious he is interested in kids also I would check to see if he has a record of and offences to kids like sex offenders it is free and most law enforcement place them on a register on line for everyone to see.
if the police have talked to him and they let him pass I wouldn't worry to much maybe even walk out there and ask him if he wants a beer or a coffee maybe a ham sandwich or two get to know the guy you never know he might actually help you out someday.
now if he is a turd then he will be laying in the yard.


----------

